# new brazil p



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

please tell me its a spilo, just not showing color yet?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry, not even close to being a mac/spilo, even the tail is wrong...


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

what ever piranha is it ... its a nice looking one


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

therizman1 said:


> Sorry, not even close to being a mac/spilo, even the tail is wrong...


Yeah I agree, not a spilo. I really have no idea, perhaps a wimple??


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

dont think its a wimple. they have a much larger protruding lower jaw if i remember and a weird body and cadual tail shape. here is a better pic, click to enlarge for more details. it seems as if these guys do have a slight yellowish tinge.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it's P. Striolatus


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That second one looks like a gold spilo. When I had golds they looked like that. The fist p and third one in the tank look very different. Much more silver on them. I agree with DrZoidberg that it could be P. Striolatus.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah i got 3 today. i was buying 3 spilos but only 1 is a spilo and then there are these 2 striolatus i guess.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Paul said:


> yeah i got 3 today. i was buying 3 spilos but only 1 is a spilo and then there are these 2 striolatus i guess.


Two striolatus for that price isnt bad, and you can always sell them


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice looking P.....man


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe one of the Pristobrycon species... nice fish anyway...







!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

whatever it is. it looks nice.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

silver dollar LOL


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looks like a pristobrycon striolatus to me


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Wimple piranha


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

piranha dude said:


> Wimple piranha


100% not wimple piranha!

this is a wimple

it looks like a p. striolatus (pic with 2 fish)


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

not a spilo if anything its a gouldingi







not a strio ,classified in peru its serrasalmus striloatus, looks like a rhom i bring them in at 10"-12",to me looks like gouldigini (spelling) mayb better pic or diff variant eigenmanni

-thats just me though
-nate


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> whatever it is. it looks nice.


i agree


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

maxinout13 said:


> not a spilo if anything its a gouldingi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'ts not a Gouldingi


----------



## Garyczo (Jun 7, 2006)

It s a golden p


----------

